# Alumilite Phase 1 "feeler"



## workinforwood (Sep 26, 2008)

Closed

How many people are interested in an alumilite group buy?  How many gallon kits  would you purchase?  A gallon kit is 2 gallons total.  Lets say the price of a gallon kit will be between $100 and $115 plus shipping costs.  I am negotiating a deal with several different buy idea's, and my intention, being a super money mizer, is to get the price down as much as I can.  Do not respond unless you would %99 want to be in.  The simple response of how many 1 gallon kits <that's actually 2 gallons>, but respond as 1 gallon kit, you would want would be easiest to track.  ie: I would want <3> 1 gallon kits.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 26, 2008)

Me first, I want <3> 1 gallon kits.


----------



## titan2 (Sep 26, 2008)

You have any guessaments as to the shipping costs......approx?  That could be a deal killer.

Do you have a timeline as to when you plan on buying.....how far out?


TIA


----------



## TowMater (Sep 26, 2008)

I want <2> 1 gallon kit assuming shipping won't be prohibitive.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 26, 2008)

I do not know shipping costs, but I know that if you buy it direct you are going to pay shipping, and my shipping will be the same as there's, so therefore shipping isn't so important.  There is no Hazmat fee for alumilite.  I am looking to come up with a plan and a deal by mid to late October, thus the feeling out now.  If we don't want at least 30 1 gallon kits, there's no point in continuing.  Our goal is to save us people that are not going to buy a 5 gallon kit, approximately $45 per gallon kit, hopefully more.  That's nothing to sneeze at!  So I am feeling it out first and by early to mid next week, I'll know better how many are interested and what type of deal I can work out with alumilite corp.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 26, 2008)

I am 5 minutes too late to ask how much a gallon kit would cost for shipping to me.  Maybe someone that buys a gallon kit can chime in with what they pay.  I can tell you that unlike many group buys, there will be no shipping charge for the product to reach me, which would have had to be absorbed into the cost.  This is part of the reason I would do a group buy.  If I had to have 50 gallons shipped to me to re-distribute, the cost savings would be prohibitive, but fortunately I am close to the manufacturer in location and can simply pick up the product to take home.  Thus, I can simply drive over there anytime and achieve this savings by buying a 5 gallon kit.  I would like to only have to buy 3 gallons, but I can buy all 5.  So you see this buy hardly helps me, but can help many others substantially, and that's what it's really all about.


----------



## wolftat (Sep 26, 2008)

I would go for (2) 1 gallon kits and it costs me $18 for shipping to CT.


----------



## jthompson1995 (Sep 26, 2008)

Would this be for just the clear alumilite, or would you include the white as well?


----------



## gwd (Sep 26, 2008)

i would go for (1) each clear and (1) white


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 26, 2008)

I was able to buy Alumilite from Hobby Lobby in 2 Quart size (One bottle for each part) and got it for $29.99. How different is this from what you are selling? I believe it was white and not clear.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 27, 2008)

I do not know about Hobby Lobby.  I know nothing about alumilite, I am new, and hopefully many other new people will want to buy.  I am talking clear alumilite only.  I believe white is cheaper, but don't quote me on that, but I am working a deal on clear.


----------



## beck3906 (Sep 27, 2008)

approximately how many pen blanks should I expect from 1 gallon?


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 27, 2008)

It depends how  you pour them and how good you are at measuring.  Remember this though, 1 gallon is actually 2 gallons.  1 gallon kit, 1 gallon part a, 1 gallon part b.  That's a nice quantity of resin.  I am happy to see your possible interest, especially as a new to alumilite person, like me.  I know very little about casting, but alumilite needs to be cast in a pressure pot by my understanding or you'll end up with air bubbles.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 27, 2008)

Jeff I will take 1 kit, if you do it.

Thanks,


----------



## wolftat (Sep 28, 2008)

The clear Alumilite is more expensive than the white , black,or the tan.
 When making 3/4"x3/4"x5.5" blanks with nothing cast in them, you should make roughly 142 blanks out of the gallon kit.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 28, 2008)

So, if an average acrylic blank was $4 then you would pay $568 for 142 blanks.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 30, 2008)

It seems there isn't anywhere close to enough people interested, so I'm cancelling and closing the post.


----------



## drferry (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll take 1 gallon.  This is a great idea!


----------

